# [18+ Mostly SFW Kik Group] The Hideaway



## juliaEmburn (Dec 6, 2016)

Currently a group of 24 members, upwards of 3-4 active at a time with sometimes up to 10 people. We're looking for mature furs who are looking to hang out and talk with a small possibility of meeting someone special. We are not a dating group nor are we a hook-up group but there's is always the chance as long as you respect mates and such. The main purpose of the group is to just meet nice furs and talk about whatever the group brings up, whether it be video games, tv, or just life in general.  You will have to try to be active for around 4 hours a day, 3 days a week. If interested message me on kik <JuliaEmburn> for an interview. Thanks ^-^


----------

